# where are these functions defined, xf_init(), xf_input(), xf_output(), xf_zeroize()



## solomonml (Nov 17, 2010)

I am tracing the tcp/ip stack of FreeBSD 7.2 kernel to make some modifications. I got xformsw structure which holds pointers to these functions: xf_init(), xf_zeroize(), xf_input(), xf_output(). I wanted to look at their definition but i can get the source code. Please tell me if you know where they are defined.

thanx in advance
Solomon


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2010)

```
dice@molly:~>find /usr/include/ -name '*.h' -exec grep -l xf_init {} \;
/usr/include/netipsec/xform.h
```

:e


----------

